# High Water Cools Barrels & Bends Rods



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

A late bite found Cast & Blast guests "right where they needed to be" coming off of morning duck hunts. Capt. Braden Proctor lit into the Redfish with Drew W. and sons. Capt. Donnie Heath had covered a lot of real estate on an early trip and found sluggish action over mud/grass venues. After the early morning rains on Sunday, Capt. Donnie Heath led his guests into a barrage of Trout action over area shell reefs working artificials. The guests managed near limits of keepers and encountered a ton of smaller schoolies along the way.

*Duck Report*

Hunting was slow with most of our blinds under water on highly elevated tides and mild weather for the opener. It'll get better and better as the season progresses. Teal, Gadwall, Redheads and Pintails were among the species taken with Capt. Braden getting the first band of the season on a Redhead. We've got lots of hunts and cast and blast trips ahead and we're looking forward to an awesome year. If you're looking to schedule a trip, we'd love to have you!

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

_Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing. _

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*_This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included._

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

